# owncloud 5.06 / Ispconfig 3



## dirkschwarz (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

stelle mir gerade meine eigene Cloud zusammen und möchte hier u.a. owncloud nutzen. Habe da aber noch einige Fragen:


welche php-Optionen sollte ich nutzen (fast-cgi, suphp, mod-php....)?
muss ich spezielle Rechte im Installationsordner (www:data:www:data) vergeben - oder reichen die automatisch vergebenen Rechte (web1:client1) von ispconfig?
ist es besser owncloud in einem Unterordner zu installieren (domain.de/owncloud) oder besser als subdomain (owncloud.domain.de).
Habt Ihr sonst noch Tipps?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2013)

> welche php-Optionen sollte ich nutzen (fast-cgi, suphp, mod-php....)?


Immer fastcgi bzw. fpm mit suexec. Suphp ist sehr langsam und mod_php sehr unsicher und kann keine Dateien im web speichern.



> muss ich spezielle Rechte im Installationsordner (www:data:www:data) vergeben - oder reichen die automatisch vergebenen Rechte (web1:client1) von ispconfig?


Nein. Nur den richtigen PHP Modus + suexec auswählen.



> ist es besser owncloud in einem Unterordner zu installieren (domain.de/owncloud) oder besser als subdomain (owncloud.domain.de).


Ich würde eine neue website owncloud.domain.de anlegen und owncloud dort direkt ins web verzeichnis installieren.


----------



## dirkschwarz (19. Mai 2013)

habe nach der Empfehlung von Till owncloud mit *fast-cgi + suexec* eingerichtet. Habe jetzt aber ein neues Problem....

Ich kann die maximale Uploadgröße von Dateien nicht ändern. Egal welche Einträge ich sowohl im *Admin-Menü von owncloud*, als auch in den *individuellen php.ini Einstellungen von ispconfig* vornehme

```
php_value upload_max_filesize 250M
php_value post_max_size 250M
php_value memory_limit 512M
```
 - es ändert sich nichts :-(

Was mache ich falsch und wo kann ich die notwendigen Einstellungen vornehmen?

Danke!


----------



## darkness_08 (19. Mai 2013)

Hast du eine Fehlermeldung im Apache?


----------



## dirkschwarz (20. Mai 2013)

nein - keine Fehlermeldung!

Habe jetzt alles durch und komme nicht weiter

php.ini direkt geändert -> kein Erfolg
Werte bei ispconfig/ php.ini eingetragen - keine Erfolg
im Interface von ownclud eingetragen - kein Erfolg

bin da jetzt ratlos und komme ohne eure Hilfe nicht weiter - 2MB als maximaler Upload nutzt mir da nix!


----------



## nowayback (20. Mai 2013)

leg doch mal ne neue datei an in dem ordner wo owncloud liegt mit folgenden inhalt:


```
<?php
phpinfo();
?>
```
Dann rufste die datei auf und siehst welche php.ini betroffen ist, welche werte gelesen werden/gesetzt sind und welche nicht und findest dann hoffentlich deine lösung

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Laubie (21. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir helfen diese beiden Einstellungen im Feld Individuelle php.ini Einstellungen im ISPConfig:

```
upload_max_filesize = 60M
post_max_size = 60M
```


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2013)

Zitat von dirkschwarz:


> habe nach der Empfehlung von Till owncloud mit *fast-cgi + suexec* eingerichtet. Habe jetzt aber ein neues Problem....
> 
> Ich kann die maximale Uploadgröße von Dateien nicht ändern. Egal welche Einträge ich sowohl im *Admin-Menü von owncloud*, als auch in den *individuellen php.ini Einstellungen von ispconfig* vornehme
> 
> ...


Das ist apache mod_php syntax und nicht die korrekte Syntax wie sie in der php.ini verwendet wird. php_value bzw. php_flag schreibt man nur davor wenn man Einträge für PHP in einer apache Konfigurationsdatei für mod_php ändern will, wenn man php cgi, fcgi oder fpm verwendet dann findet die "richtige" Syntax anwendung wie sie in der php.ini Datei verwendet wird, also:

upload_max_filesize 250M
post_max_size 250M
memory_limit 512M


----------



## webghost (17. Okt. 2013)

hat vielleicht noch jemand bestimmte Tücken bei der Installation von owncloud gefunden?

ich bekomme immer einen Serverfehler bei der Installation. Hab es auch schon mit php als Modul versucht, geht aber genau so wenig wie mit fast-cgi. Habs auch mit mySQL und sqLite versucht.

dann hab ich da noch so ein tool gefunden https://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2921 mit dem kann man Dateirechte und Servereinstellungen für owncloud testen. Das Ding sagt auch es sei alles gut - nur mod_rewrite erkennt er nicht, liegt aber an Fast-cgi, oder?

im log steht natürlich auch nichts

falls jemand noch eine Idee hat - wär super


----------



## nowayback (17. Okt. 2013)

hi,

mod_rewrite funktioniert auch mit fastcgi


```
a2enmod rewrite
/etc/init.d/apache2 reload (oder restart - ganz nach wunsch)
```
Grüße
nwb


----------



## webghost (17. Okt. 2013)

das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Geht ja auf anderen Seiten auch.

die Abfrage mit apache_get_modul geht aber nicht unter fast-cgi, ist das richtig?


----------



## etron770 (12. Nov. 2014)

Zitat von Till:


> I
> Ich würde eine neue website owncloud.domain.de anlegen und owncloud dort direkt ins web verzeichnis installieren.


ist zwar ein alter Tread aber
Falls sich das auf eine IspConfig Installation bezieht so darf man nicht  wie hier bei der Seite die beim ersten Aufruf eventuell als Fehlermeldung zu Owncloud verlinkt ist die unterverzeichnisse dem www-data zuweisen. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung trotzdem. Bei Zuweisung zu webxx:clientxx passt alles


----------



## nowayback (12. Nov. 2014)

logisch. die daten in den webverzeichnissen müssen immer dem entsprechenden user und der entsprechenden gruppe gehören.


----------



## etron770 (12. Nov. 2014)

Schon aber das Manual von Owncloud und die Startseite der Installation weisen hartnäckig darauf hin das sie www-data wollen ...


----------



## nowayback (12. Nov. 2014)

Zitat von etron770:


> Schon aber das Manual von Owncloud und die Startseite der Installation weisen hartnäckig darauf hin das sie www-data wollen ...


Das mag stimmen, jedoch nicht in multiuser umgebungen  Man kann in so einem Manual eben nicht auf alle möglichen Szenarios eingehen.


----------

